# We lost Tony - Update!



## eduardo

*OMG!! I just went back and forth with someone who sent me an email with a few pictures of my Tony!! The man says he was at the gas station (he mentioned the exit and the road - it's close to our house actually) and Tony apparently flew to his car and went inside to him. The man says that he looked like he was "looking for someone to help him" lol!
He says he didn't know what to do but went into the store and bought him some chips to eat. (Tony loves chips, lol). Then he drove home with him. 
I suppose he saw my ad and decided to check with me if that is my bird.
We talked to the man on the phone and he seemed genuine. (the pictures of Tony he sent me look like Tony for sure). So, we are meeting him tomorrow at his work, he is going to bring Tony in with him (since he lives about an hour away from us and it's too late to drive now). 
I am soooo excited!! I cannot believe my little rascal is well and will be home tomorrow!!
Please keep your fingers crossed that everything goes ok and my Tony comes home tomorrow.*


----------



## Jonah

How Awesome is this !!!! I am so glad that Tony found his way to an honest person. I was so concerned that he would make his way to someone who wanted to keep him. So Awesome Dee....:hug:

GET HIS WINGS CLIPPED....


----------



## Niamhf

OMG Dee that's such amazingly good news I'm sooooooo delighted for you. I'm sure it is Tony and you'll have him back tomorrow. 
This is just the best news ever I can't imagine how relieved you must be. I've been thinking a lot about you and Tony and hoping you'd be reunited.


----------



## Budget baby

Dee this is the best new ever and has certainly made my day !
I so want to edit your thread to FOUND TONY, but will wait till tomorrow. It has to be him the little rascal . 
I can imagine the smile on all of your faces especially Candy when he returns. Hope she gives him what for .:slap::love2:


----------



## eduardo

*Thank you guys!
Yes, Cathy, please let's wait I don't want to jinx it, lol.
I am just so happy I won't be able to sleep...
And yes, Randy, I will SHAVE the little ******, lol. Just kidding*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Dee that is WONDERFUL :jumping:

I'm SO excited for you. :hug:

I'm going to go close your other thread and will look at this one for your update tomorrow!! Whooooo Hoooooo!!! :happy4:*


----------



## eduardo

*Thank you Deb!!*


----------



## RavensGryf

YAY!!!! That is the BEST news!!  I am so excited and happy for you Dee. Loved reading the update!! I'm so glad this man was not a person who didn't like birds, whew! :2thumbs: Can't wait to hear the reunited story tomorrow...


----------



## ParrotletsRock

HAPPY DANCE!!!!:jumping1::jumping::jumping1:arty2:


----------



## Didoushkaya

I have been waiting to read this ever since you posted first thread. This is fabulous. My fingers crossed till you tell us that you've got Tony back!

(P.S. 'going to shave him' LOL)


----------



## StarlingWings

THAT IS AWESOME news! I'm just smiling uncontrollably right now  I'm so, so happy you found (maybe, probably, hopefully?) Tony, and that sounds like him for sure, the scamp  
Glad the man who found him seemed nice, it's hilarious he bought him chips :laughing: 
I bet Tony might want to have these escapades so he can find a nice person to buy him chips  :nono:
Hopefully tomorrow when you see them he wipes the chip crumbs off his feathers!
Maybe if you give him chips he won't fly away? 
:laughing: :laughing: 
I'm so sorry I just can't get over the chips  

Hope it is him, I'm so happy for you and I will be waiting anxiously for news!


----------



## Celyia

Oh, wow. That's -amazing-. Good luck! Got fingers crossed for you and Tony.


----------



## Wiki

What promising, wonderful news - fingers crossed for you Dee! Eagerly waiting for a positive update.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I am so happy for you Dee. See I told you that Tony would come home you just have to believe and have faith that someone finds him. This is why I have my budgies wings trimmed it is for there safety.... I am so happy for you Dee.. Give Tony a kiss from me...


----------



## despoinaki

Tony is a crazy birdie!really he went inside that man's car? That saved him! ohh I am so happy that you found him!I am excited for you!


----------



## aluz

Yes, this is very promising news I'm so happy for you and Tony!! 
I'm rooting for the much anticipated reunion and my hopes are really high that it's going to be your boy. 
I'll keep my prayers, certainly everything will go well! :fingerx:


----------



## nuxi

OMG! I cried happy tears when I read this! I'm so happy that you get Tony back!:jumping1: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!:fingerx::hug:


----------



## eduardo

*Tony is home!!!
Everything went very well, we met the man at the parking lot of his work, he is super nice and very kind. I think we are very lucky that Tony found him at that gas station. 
I prepared a little monetary reward for the man and was trying to tell him how much this meant to us, but he would not take the money. He said he only wanted a family picture for his facebook page, lol!
I felt so blessed to come across such a nice person!! 
Tony was frantic when he saw us, and we quickly transferred him from the doggy crate to his small travel cage (inside my car, or course - not taking a chance for his escape this time). He calmed down when we started driving, I put the cage on my lap and he was happy with that.
When we came home, I let him into the big cage and as soon as Candy and him heard each other, they started flock calling. It was so nice to hear that. He pigged out on some millet and is now taking a nap!
It sounds like Tony spent the first night out on a tree and then the second day flew closer to the gas station. What is amazing, the man said that he never really stops at this particular gas station, but this time, he was on his phone with his mom and forgot all about gas until he came to our exit. Then stopped for gas and the whole thing with Tony happened.
Sometimes, God has his ways...*


----------



## nuxi

I'm so happy for you,Dee!:hug: The man seems to be a nice guy!


----------



## despoinaki

I can't believe it! Tony is back!He is a VERY lucky bird!!I am happy for both of you!!


----------



## Kate C

That is great news Dee. So glad Tony is home safe and sound.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Dee,

I'm so thankful that Tony has been returned to you.
What a happy ending to a very scary and stressful experience for Tony, you and your family. :hug:

Perhaps considering getting one of the hanging screens to block your door as Jo Ann suggested would be advisable as I know you don't want any repeats of this nature.

Did you get the gentleman's name that rescued Tony?
It would be fun to view his Facebook page. *


----------



## JWKnight

*I'm glad you got your baby back... it's tough to lose one, but so nice to get them back safe and sound....*


----------



## jellyblue

Great news! Goes to show what a good judge of character Tony is. He knows how to find nice people. Clever and handsome. Hugs all around.


----------



## aluz

Yay, I'm glad your boy is now safely back at home with you! :woot: 
This was a real miracle and what a blessing that Tony chose the right person to ask for help during his troublesome time outdoors.


----------



## Niamhf

Oh Dee this is just wonderful news I'm so glad Tony is home safely with you and I'm sure you all will sleep easy tonight. Candy must be thrilled too


----------



## eduardo

*He ate a lot of millet but is slightly fluffed up. I don't know if it's just tiredness or maybe he ate something outside in the wilderness. Also, his feet look like they are tanned, lol.
Anyway, I think he needs a few days to rest and recuperate, so hopefully he'll be back to his normal self.
He flew to my laptop and wanted some attention, so he still remembers me.
What I find really fascinating, the man says that when Tony flew to his car and through the window, he started talking. I am thinking almost like he knew he needed to "speak" human in order to be understood, because that's what we do at home to him. Amazing, right?*


----------



## ParrotletsRock

That's is awesome, I was so afraid it wouldn't be him! So very happy the right person found him and returned him to you!


----------



## Niamhf

Tony is such a clever boy. I do believe he felt the speaking human would be his best chance at being understood even if he didn't quite know what to say he felt that the human would understand that he was someone's pet.
I'm soo so so so so glad he is back home safely with you. What did Candy do when she saw him?


----------



## StarlingWings

I am so enormously happy that Tony is back home safe and sound. 
Sounds like he had a very interesting adventure, and it's so cool that the man who rescued him had that experience. Hehe, maybe Tony convinced him he needs a tiel in his life?  

Tony is an absolute scoundrel, scaring you all half to death! I'm so, so glad he's home safely with you and Candy and the rest of the flock. He's so clever to talk to the man!


----------



## Sixala

Aaah! I am so happy to hear this!
This is really such an amazing story. You all were so lucky that this nice man came by this station and that Tony found him.
I'm so glad everything turned out ok!!!


----------



## eduardo

*


FaeryBee said:



Dee,

I'm so thankful that Tony has been returned to you.
What a happy ending to a very scary and stressful experience for Tony, you and your family. :hug:

Perhaps considering getting one of the hanging screens to block your door as Jo Ann suggested would be advisable as I know you don't want any repeats of this nature.

Did you get the gentleman's name that rescued Tony?
It would be fun to view his Facebook page. 

Click to expand...

I do have his name Deb, but I couldn't find his page. I didn't want to be pushy and ask him about it too much. I am just grateful that he went out of his way to return Tony.*


----------



## eduardo

*


Niamhf said:



Tony is such a clever boy. I do believe he felt the speaking human would be his best chance at being understood even if he didn't quite know what to say he felt that the human would understand that he was someone's pet.
I'm soo so so so so glad he is back home safely with you. What did Candy do when she saw him?

Click to expand...

I agree!
Candy started flock calling as soon as she realized he is in the house again. But then she was like "Where have you been? Oh well, there is millet." :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah

This is just so AWESOME Dee....:hug:


----------



## eduardo

*Yes, Randy, I am soooo happy :jumping:
Tony has had his share of travels for sure, lol! He needs to kick back and enjoy the summer in peace and quiet.*


----------



## Didoushkaya

Oh I am giddy with happiness at reading the news. what an incredible story. Tony is both very clever and very lucky! Let's hope that this adventure is going to serve as lesson learned!

Please put some pictures when you have the leisure.

I think that Deb should be working on one of her amazing images. It should have a packets of crisps, a gas station and a mobile phone it it


----------



## Jedikeet

arty2::woot::clap::hug:Ahh yes! So happy that Tony is safely back and its truly a blessing that he was found by such good samaritan. I actually had a lot of faith that he would be returned to you and Thank you Lord Almighty for guiding Tony safely back home!

I also wanna see some pix of Tony's miraculous homecoming with the family, Dee!


----------



## eduardo

*


Didoushkaya said:



Oh I am giddy with happiness at reading the news. what an incredible story. Tony is both very clever and very lucky! Let's hope that this adventure is going to serve as lesson learned!

Please put some pictures when you have the leisure.

I think that Deb should be working on one of her amazing images. It should have a packets of crisps, a gas station and a mobile phone it it 

Click to expand...

Haha, that would be so cool!!



Jedikeet said:



arty2::woot::clap::hug:Ahh yes! So happy that Tony is safely back and its truly a blessing that he was found by such good samaritan. I actually had a lot of faith that he would be returned to you and Thank you Lord Almighty for guiding Tony safely back home!

I also wanna see some pix of Tony's miraculous homecoming with the family, Dee!

Click to expand...

I am going to give the little guy some time to recuperate but I will make sure to post some pictures in the next few days :thumbsup:*


----------



## jrook

What a great ending to your scary adventure. So glad all is well with Mr. Mischief himself .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Didoushkaya said:



Tony is both very clever and very lucky! Let's hope that this adventure is going to serve as lesson learned!

I think that Deb should be working on one of her amazing images. It should have a packets of crisps, a gas station and a mobile phone it it 

Click to expand...





eduardo said:




Haha, that would be so cool!!

Click to expand...



Tony's Great Adventure

​*


----------



## Niamhf

eduardo said:


> *
> 
> I agree!
> Candy started flock calling as soon as she realized he is in the house again. But then she was like "Where have you been? Oh well, there is millet." :laughing:*


Hahaha this made me laugh :laughing: I'm absolutely thrilled your boy is home safe and sound


----------



## Didoushkaya

Oh Deb I LOVE THE PICTURE


----------



## Jo Ann

*We*

It is a reaL MIRACLE!!!!! My heart is overflowing with Joy. Welcome home Tony!:music::twothumbs::twothumbs::spin::hug::hug::clap::clap::laughing::laughing:ray::wave::jumping::jumping::cup::jumping1::urock::urock:arty2:arty2:

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my gosh I love the story of divine intervention! The man usually never goes to THAT gas station!! Bless him.. this was meant to be. Tony was meant to stay as part of your family!  SO happy for you!!!


----------



## eduardo

*


RavensGryf said:



Oh my gosh I love the story of divine intervention! The man usually never goes to THAT gas station!! Bless him.. this was meant to be. Tony was meant to stay as part of your family!  SO happy for you!!!

Click to expand...

And that's exactly how I feel about it! I know that God answered my prayer*


----------



## Birdmanca

Your bird , Tony, was found by the right person. Yoare lucky, Tony has not been gone more than a very short time and you will be getting him back tomorrow. The guy that fohim should get a little gift for his help.


----------



## eduardo

*


Birdmanca said:



Your bird , Tony, was found by the right person. Yoare lucky, Tony has not been gone more than a very short time and you will be getting him back tomorrow. The guy that fohim should get a little gift for his help.

Click to expand...

I had a small monetary reward for the gentleman, but he refused to take it. He was a very nice person.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh my gosh Deb I'm literally crying that picture is hilarious :laughing: 

So glad Tony is back where he belongs!


----------



## Birding

What an amazing story! I cannot imagine how happy you must be!


----------



## eduardo

*


Birding said:



What an amazing story! I cannot imagine how happy you must be!

Click to expand...

I am very happy! I have been giving him lots of cuddles and attention *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Dee!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been absent for awhile, and while trying to catch up, I came across your nail biting narrative of losing Tony, and THEN getting him BACK again!!! (And in such a lovely fashion, too!) 
I have to say I am Relieved to have tuned in After the Happy Ending, though - too nerve wracking!!!
So HAPPY for you!!!*


----------

